# Bearded dragon nails



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

hi, my beardie's nails have started to get quite long now and the inside toe on both the front feet are the worst and i can see they have started to curl, so i was just wondering if i need to trim them and how. The other toes arent really that bad and seem to wear themselves down but the inside ones are quite long. i will try to upload pictures later today.

thanks


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

064ldingla said:


> hi, my beardie's nails have started to get quite long now and the inside toe on both the front feet are the worst and i can see they have started to curl, so i was just wondering if i need to trim them and how. The other toes arent really that bad and seem to wear themselves down but the inside ones are quite long. i will try to upload pictures later today.
> 
> thanks


If u hold the foot up to the light, you'll be able to see where the blood vessels end. Where the blood vessels end the nail turns clear, so what I normally do is using a pair of cuticle cutters, I just take that little but off. Be careful to not hit the blood vessels tho as its painful, will bleed and can get infected.


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for the reply. I cant really see the blood vessel in the nails so i tried to use a nail file for now. I took some pictures. As i said above, the inside nails arent that long but they still seem to be curling to the side. It isn't affecting his movement or appetite or anything, just not sure if a vet is needed.
thanks


----------



## yummymummytothree (Mar 12, 2012)

If you feel uncomfy in doing the nails yourself alot of vets do it for a small charge if thats any help x


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

On the inside curve of the claw, where the amber colour part of the claw extends along 75% of the length of the claw, that is the quick, or where the blood vessels and nerves are. If you cut that it will bleed like anything and it hurts like h*ll. No pressure then!!
TBH what you are doing with a nail file seems fine. Even when clipping their claws only a tiny part is removed (about 2 mm - Yes...mm), which is only the pointy bit at the end of the claw.
If he's a typical beardie I bet he loves the attention as you gently give him his pedicure.
Hope this helps, Reg.


----------



## laksomeister (Dec 14, 2012)

http://youtu.be/mYglbG3EiQc .. Exactly what everyone else said, but you'll see it in action  How-to videos always makes me more comfortable doing things like this.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

When you hold the nail side on and look, you'll see a small 'sail' of skin running along the back of the nails. You cut it just a bit in front of that skin section. As Laksomeister linked above, there are soem good utube video's on how to clip them.

If his nails are getting that overgrown though you might want to get a couple pieces of slate in his viv near his food bowl to wear them down.


----------



## lauren123 (Dec 22, 2012)

can you use a nail file to file down the nails? and is it ok to use toe nail scissors to cut their claws?


----------

